# Giant duckweed vs dwarf water lettuce?



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Is the duckweed more hardy? I have some water lettuce that I bought from someone on the board here a couples ago but it doesn't seem to be lasting.

I have a 3 gal tank so I do a full water change every Monday. I also add some fresh water midway between with a bit of Prime from where it evaporates.

The leaves are...melting. I wonder if it can't stand the water changes or something? 

Lincoln doesn't seem to like too much light on him so I need something a bit hardier.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Many plants will loose old leaves and grow new ones when put in new environment (different temp, pH, lighting), my salvia minimia (small floating plant) looked shabby after the first week in the tank(10-11montsh ago) then the started spitting out new leaves pretty fast.. now I have 4 betta tanks *full *of it! Speaking of lighting what are you using for a light? Water lettuce like medium light and 6500kelvin is the best range, but 6200-6700k works. Water lettuce lies warmer waters (betta temps work good-78-82F), does NOT like water constantly on top of its leaves leaves (leaves shoud be above water and not have water dumped on them), and access to fresh air (do you have a lid on top of this tank)?

Duckweed is a very invasive plant and giant/greater duckweed is illegal in many states (verify if you are allowed to have it before buying) because it destroys local ecosystems by choking out other plants. If its legal and your safe about disposing it (dry it out completely and seal in trash), its an easy aquatic plant, but does not like a lot of water movement.

If you're interested in trying salvia minimia you can peak at my [sale thread] for photos and info on the plant. I keep it in tanks with lids and light that is at the low end of medium up through high end of medium lighting-all my lights are 13 watt 6500k cfl bulbs in reflectors. I have to pull and sell or dry then toss 1/4-1/3 tank work from each tank every week or it gets so thick I can't push it aside to feed the bettas. But its easy to get rid of for good (unlike duckweed) when you want to be done with it.


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Many plants will loose old leaves and grow new ones when put in new environment (different temp, pH, lighting), my salvia minimia (small floating plant) looked shabby after the first week in the tank(10-11montsh ago) then the started spitting out new leaves pretty fast.. now I have 4 betta tanks *full *of it! Speaking of lighting what are you using for a light? Water lettuce like medium light and 6500kelvin is the best range, but 6200-6700k works. Water lettuce lies warmer waters (betta temps work good-78-82F), does NOT like water constantly on top of its leaves leaves (leaves shoud be above water and not have water dumped on them), and access to fresh air (do you have a lid on top of this tank)?
> 
> Duckweed is a very invasive plant and giant/greater duckweed is illegal in many states (verify if you are allowed to have it before buying) because it destroys local ecosystems by choking out other plants. If its legal and your safe about disposing it (dry it out completely and seal in trash), its an easy aquatic plant, but does not like a lot of water movement.
> 
> If you're interested in trying salvia minimia you can peak at my [sale thread] for photos and info on the plant. I keep it in tanks with lids and light that is at the low end of medium up through high end of medium lighting-all my lights are 13 watt 6500k cfl bulbs in reflectors. I have to pull and sell or dry then toss 1/4-1/3 tank work from each tank every week or it gets so thick I can't push it aside to feed the bettas. But its easy to get rid of for good (unlike duckweed) when you want to be done with it.


I have no clue about my light. It came with my tank. This is the only description - LED light (1.5 watt). My tank usually sits right at 80, dips a bit lower but no lower than 78 when cooler in the house. I avoid outing water on the leaves as I knew that wasn't good. I do have a lid but it does not close off air from getting in the tank.

I know duckweed is invasive but I haven't found anything that specifically states its illegal in TN but lots of ways on how to control it. Plus I know to take any plant out that I don't want and I let it completely dry out before I trash it, just to be safe.

I do have a bit of water movement over by my sponge filter but I don't think that would be enough to bother anything.

When I get home (I'm at work...shh) I will take a look at your thread as I think I have looked at it before.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have had very poor success with growing giant duckweed, even outside in a tub with sunlight and a nutrient rich substrate. In my tanks, it either dies off, or my standard duckweed quickly out-competes it. It is also still small enough that it is a nuisance when you want to do tank maintenance. 

Personally, I would go with Amazon frogbit, Dwarf water lettuce, or salvinia, over giant duckweed.


----------

